# Standard -Problem mit Pixelseitenverhältnis und Leinwand



## Hika (24. September 2009)

Hey,
ich habe für ein Theaterstück Animationen erstellt, die im Hintergrund auf einer Leinwand von 4,40m x 1,20m projiziert werden sollen.
Da das ganze über Powerpoint gesteuert werden sollte, habe ich eine Auflösung im quadratischen Pixelseitenverhältnis von 1024x293 gewählt.
Nun verlangt aber die technische Seite eine Realisierung über eine DVD. Da habe ich jetzt das Problem, da das kein 4:3 Verhältnis ist, dass das Video nicht im richtigen Format projiziert werden kann.
Gibt es in Adobe Encore oder Adobe After Effects irgendwelche Kniffe, mit denen man das Problem schnell in den Griff bekommt - ohne die Leinwand umzubauen? Danke für eure Hilfe, die Premiere ist bald...!

Danke sehr,

Liebe Grüße

Hika
PS: Benutze einen Mac.


----------



## darkframe (24. September 2009)

Hi,

ist mit "Realisierung über DVD" eine VideoDVD gemeint? Wenn ja, dann hast Du insofern ein Problem, als das auf VideoDVDs die maximale Auflösung 720x576 ist. Das Ganze dürfte dann auf einer 4,4x1,2m-Leinwand nicht wirklich toll aussehen, kommt aber auf einen Versuch an.

In AfterEffects (weil Du das erwähnt hast) legst Du eine Komposition mit der Vorgabe "PAL D1/DV 16:9, Quad Pixel" an und fügst dort Deine Animation hinzu. Da bei dieser Vorgabe das Format 1050x576 ist, müsste das Bild noch etwas skaliert werden, damit es die Breite der Komposition erreicht. Das könnte man mit einem Projektor aber auch sozusagen live machen, also das Bild bei der Projektion so vergrößern, dass die Leinwand in der Breite voll ist.

Als Renderformat nimmt man dann MPEG2-DVD, stellt bei den Formatoptionen die Qualität auf Max und wählt bei Pixelseitenverhältnis "Widescreen 16:9 (1,458)" aus. Dann wird das Ganze anamorph gerendert und bei der Wiedergabe wieder entzerrt.

Mit den so erzeugten Dateien kannst Du dann in Encore ganz simpel eine VideoDVD im 16:9-Format erstellen.


----------



## chmee (24. September 2009)

Welches Gerät wird das Video abspielen und was ist das für ein Beamer? 

*Grundsätzliches :* Deine Leinwand hat das Seitenverhältnis 3,66. Ergo wird das Video, wenn es auf DVD landet eine miserable Qualität haben. Denn wenn man davon ausgeht, dass wir die volle Pixelbreite benutzen können (768px), ist (aufgrund des Leinwandverhältnisses) eine nominell nutzbare Pixelhöhe von 209px - bei 4:3 wohlgemerkt. Ist der Beamer überhaupt in der Lage 16:9 nativ darzustellen? Wenn er es nicht kann, laß auch die Erstellung von 16:9-Material. Sollte es doch gehen, hätte man eine Videoauflösung von 1024x280px, welches horizontal gestaucht in ein anamorphes 16:9 PAL-Format gepackt werden müsste.

Ergo :
Wenn Beamer 16:9 kann, Material in 1024x280px erstellen, in ein 16:9-Projekt packen und horizontal passend stauchen (70,3% - anamorphes 720x576). Ansonsten -bei 4:3 : Ausgangsmaterial 768x209 in ein Projekt mit 720x576 mit PAR 1,067 legen. Trauerrand ist bei Beiden. 

Ich frage mich aber, warum DVD-Mpeg2-Format, wenn Powerpoint läuft und man scheinbar die Möglichkeiten jenseits des Video-DVD-Formats hat?

mfg chmee


----------



## Hika (25. September 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich werde beide Lösungen ausprobieren!
Stabiler, einfacher, günstiger ... Bei wechselndem Technikpersonal muss das ganze auch irgendwie einfach bleiben... Es müsste sonst extra ein Laptop und ein Soundinterface angeschafft werden... 
Ist ein ziemlich neuer Beamer, darum wird er wahrscheinlich 16:9 darstellen können.


----------

